# Buy: Apple Iphone 8Gb,Nokia N95,Sidekick - SPAMMER!



## shop (Jan 9, 2008)

Greeting folks - I am another retarded spammer who had the audacity to try to spam this site. Once again it's shown that those of us who choose this profession do so because we are the lowest human lifeforms. I truly wish I was capable of intelligent conversation but if I did try to participate on this site I might pee my pants.

Please forgive my stupidity and all of you consider yourselves lucky that you are on the upper end of the gene pool!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

FLYBOYJ.....!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2008)

tracking, tracking....guns, guns, guns.

Nice kill.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Good shot, Joe..... (He rarely misses !)

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait for the Lock Joe.........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2008)

He doesn't need lock. His aim is dead on...DEAD on!


----------

